# Tinkoff and De Rosa Team bikes



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Dear all

Did anyone see the Paris-Brussels race on this Saturday 13th August? The Tinkoff rider in the lead break was riding.....a De Rosa Team 8!! ??

A) I thought the Tinkoff team rode Colnagos and b) Wow its the Team (in Reflex Blue) they were riding, rather than the King3!


----------

